# New bee swarm



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My father had several hives of bees that died over the winter wiping him out of bees completely. He didn't have time to order any this year due to my step-mothers illness & death. 

Imagine his surprise when he just recently noticed that the one hive now has bees in it. Apparently, a swarm decided to move in. Kind of late in the year, but hopefully they can build up enough of a store of honey to make it through this winter.

Has anybody else experienced this that a swarm MOVES in to an empty hive?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have heard of it. In fact, some people leave out empty (used) hives in the hope that bees will move into it!

I don't know where your Father lives, but if he lives in the South and feeds like the dickens, the bees MIGHT winter over. Here in KAnsas, August swarms generally don't make it, and it is already September.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

it will be quite hard to keep a swarm going through the winter regarless of where you live ,, unless it is in the extreme south,,,
all you can do if feed feed feed & use a very heavy mixture to encourage the queen to go into a laying cycle before it gets any colder.





Michael W. Smith said:


> My father had several hives of bees that died over the winter wiping him out of bees completely. He didn't have time to order any this year due to my step-mothers illness & death.
> 
> Imagine his surprise when he just recently noticed that the one hive now has bees in it. Apparently, a swarm decided to move in. Kind of late in the year, but hopefully they can build up enough of a store of honey to make it through this winter.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this that a swarm MOVES in to an empty hive?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

A HEAVY syrup mix makes it easier for the bees to put up winter stores. It is what I am feeding my smaller hives now: they don't have enough stores to last the winter.

A syrup mix that is 50-50 sugar and water encourages the queen to lay.


----------

